# Video cameras for the commute



## WEG (Nov 6, 2005)

Anyone use a video cam for their commute?

I commute everyday and I am tired of drivers "buzzing" me to prove the point that bicyclists shouldn't be on the road

Any thoughts/feedback appreciated!!!

Will


----------



## wetzk (Aug 28, 2009)

I have one to prove I had the walk signal when they pry it off my corpse.
A Tachyon XC with a 16 GB Micro SD. 
Nice unit and I ignore the no rechargeable batteries they have on the site. Good rechargeable batteries fit fine in their case. 
So far 1 trip to Cades Cove and our local Bike trail have been recorded along with grocery runs and such.


----------



## w4nd3r (Dec 31, 2008)

The video on the Tachyon website seems like reason enough to want to record your rides. 

wetzk, do you have to clear the card manually after every ride or will it overwrite past data each time you turn it on?


----------



## onrhodes (Feb 19, 2004)

I use a Flip camera with the mount they sell for helmets/handlebars. Some of the guys in the cyclocross forum have rigged up some more secure attachments.
It works really well and is priced right.


----------



## johnsvt (Sep 21, 2010)

this camera is popular

http://www.goprocamera.com/


----------



## BentChainring (Jun 23, 2005)

Any idea how many ppl actually use cameras? I will hopefully be commuting through some sketchy hoods... might be a good investment ...


----------



## BentChainring (Jun 23, 2005)

Any idea how many ppl actually use cameras? I will hopefully be commuting through some sketchy hoods... might be a good investment ...


----------



## BentChainring (Jun 23, 2005)

Any idea how many ppl actually use cameras? I will hopefully be commuting through some sketchy hoods... might be a good investment ...


----------



## wetzk (Aug 28, 2009)

w4nd3r it creates a new file each time it starts to record. I could record over 4 hours if I wanted to but find it very easy to push the button for a second to turn it on ( single beep ) and again when I turn it off ( lower pitch beep ) Mine is the Micro and other than puzzling out the best way to mount it on a helmet it's been very easy to use. 
I do have to remove the card to delete the files but if I was not lazy could find the trick to do it while the card is still in the camera.

Edit to fix camera sounds had to turn the camera on and off to remember.


----------



## seeborough (Feb 3, 2004)

johnsvt said:


> this camera is popular
> 
> http://www.goprocamera.com/


...to use in paintball?


----------



## seeborough (Feb 3, 2004)

BentChainring said:


> Any idea how many ppl actually use cameras? I will hopefully be commuting through some sketchy hoods... might be a good investment ...


Seriously? What would you do with a camera in a "sketchy hood"?


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

seeborough said:


> Seriously? What would you do with a camera in a "sketchy hood"?


If it's a sketchy hood and you needed to get outta there fast, using a camera to record is easier & faster than stopping to sketch something, no?


----------



## seeborough (Feb 3, 2004)

Mr. Versatile said:


> If it's a sketchy hood and you needed to get outta there fast, using a camera to record is easier & faster than stopping to sketch something, no?


Well, yes. However, while I am not sure what exactly one would need to capture on film while commuting through a 'sketchy hood', I _am_ pretty certain that a helmet mounted video camera qualifies as a highly visible object of someone else's crooked desire. 

Definitely more so than a pencil and a sketchpad, no?


----------



## H.Bicycletus (Apr 16, 2006)

here's another option:

http://contour.com/contourhd/helmetcam


----------



## BentChainring (Jun 23, 2005)

seeborough said:


> Well, yes. However, while I am not sure what exactly one would need to capture on film while commuting through a 'sketchy hood', I _am_ pretty certain that a helmet mounted video camera qualifies as a highly visible object of someone else's crooked desire.
> 
> Definitely more so than a pencil and a sketchpad, no?


Would likely not get mounted to my helmet. More likely stowed in the trunk bag, looking aft. 

Purpose? Identify Hit and Run drivers (25% of car on bike accidents in LA are Hit and Run)... etc.


----------



## WEG (Nov 6, 2005)

Thanks for all the replies

Will let everyone know what I decide and how it works

Definitely interested in ease of use - especially as it will be used everyday


----------



## bignose (Sep 15, 2005)

http://www.rampantgear.com/


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

What do you hope to accomplish?

If I were you, I would ride in a manner to discourage getting buzzed--- like take more of the lane to force motorists to pass you properly.

Identifying a hit and run driver seems like fail to me. I'd rather not get hit in the first place, and I don't see a camera helping.


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

BentChainring said:


> Any idea how many ppl actually use cameras? I will hopefully be commuting through some sketchy hoods... might be a good investment ...


Yes...


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

BentChainring said:


> Any idea how many ppl actually use cameras? I will hopefully be commuting through some sketchy hoods... might be a good investment ...


Maybe


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

BentChainring said:


> Any idea how many ppl actually use cameras? I will hopefully be commuting through some sketchy hoods... might be a good investment ...


No...


----------



## Arby (Apr 29, 2004)

seeborough said:


> Seriously? What would you do with a camera in a "sketchy hood"?


"sketchy" hoods are over-rated. I need to start making commute videos again.


----------



## WEG (Nov 6, 2005)

@filtersweep

I do try to avoid getting buzzed - that has been my strategy for the last five years

I am on residential streets the whole commute except for 1 mile on a 4 lane undivided street with no shoulders

On this road I wait for a break in traffic and occupy a lane the whole way 

I have been intentionally buzzed several times - drivers just trying to let you know that they don't think bikers should be on the road

If I get it on video I may take it to the police 

Maybe this is nuts but there is a law that cars need to give cyclists three feet

I am open to suggestions!


----------



## Doug B (Sep 11, 2009)

get on ebay, and search for " key fob spy camera ". This thing is the size of a car key fob, takes color video with sound. Very easy to use. You can put a 16gig card in the thing.

A little velcro to the top of your helmet... and you're set.

We also put them on top of radio control airplanes for some fun video....


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

I just ordered one of these: Epic Action Cam


----------



## mysavers (Dec 1, 2009)

wetzk said:


> w4nd3r it creates a new file each time it starts to record. I could record over 4 hours if I wanted to but find it very easy to push the button for a second to turn it on ( single beep ) and again when I turn it off ( lower pitch beep ) Mine is the Micro and other than puzzling out the best way to mount it on a helmet it's been very easy to use.
> I do have to remove the card to delete the files but if I was not lazy could find the trick to do it while the card is still in the camera.
> 
> Edit to fix camera sounds had to turn the camera on and off to remember.



i also have the micro xc, but there is a problem with the sd adapter as my pc can't copy the files. did you experience this?


----------

